# motivating pictures



## working woman




----------



## working woman




----------



## RoadKing

Good stuff until the last one. That one stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## Dargo

I think I generally get stuck sitting next to a "Mooseknuckle" on airplanes.


----------



## urednecku

RoadKing said:


> Good stuff until the last one. That one stopped me in my tracks.


 
That one could stop most ANYONE in their tracks!!


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> That one could stop most ANYONE in their tracks!!



Or AnyTHING!


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## Melensdad

Those aren't cowboys, those are cowpokes!


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## RoadKing

A Few More


----------



## RoadKing

More.......


----------



## jpr62902

A classic


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> A classic


    
Good lordy!!


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

hahaha!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Tractors4u

My Contribution.


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> ...


That one is just plain funny!


----------



## RoadKing

hhhhmmmm


----------



## cowgirl

some of my favorites.........................


----------



## cowgirl

one more


----------



## rback33

cowgirl said:


> one more


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Pirate Girl .... You're good!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Tractors4u

pirate_girl said:


>


 
P.G. that is sooo wrong.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tractors4u said:


> P.G. that is sooo wrong.


 
I know it is, that's why I posted it.
Get it??
Sometimes I post things not because I think they are funny or agree with them.

ok.. bad post.. 
**slapping self**


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rback33

cowgirl said:


> one more




So much comes to mind when I see you post that pic


----------



## Tractors4u

pirate_girl said:


>


 
What is really weird is that I read a news story last week about a lady off the coast of Florida riding in a boat that died when a stingray jumped out of the water and hit her in the head.  What are the chances of that happening?


----------



## Melensdad

Tractors4u said:


> What is really weird is that I read a news story last week about a lady off the coast of Florida riding in a boat that died when a stingray jumped out of the water and hit her in the head.  What are the chances of that happening?


I dunno what those chances are, but the odds of getting stung by the manta ray that is pictured jumping in the poster are zero since mantas don't have stingers. We've been fortunate enough to dive with them, they are impressive and awesome creatures.


----------



## Tractors4u

It was a Spotted Eagle Ray that hit the lady.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,340412,00.html


----------



## Bulldog1401

pirate_girl said:


> ...



Now thats funny, I dont care who ya are....


----------



## pirate_girl

Bulldog1401 said:


> Now thats funny, I dont care who ya are....


Which one???


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> Which one???


 
Don't matter, they are all pretty good!


----------



## Bobcat

WE know which one.


----------



## Bulldog1401

pirate_girl said:


> Which one???



Black history month!!


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> WE know which one.


 
Well, I apologize for the bad one, which I removed, but was then quoted.

 
I'll find some good ones..


----------



## pirate_girl

Bulldog1401 said:


> Black history month!!


 ummm yeah..


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> ...


 
I can't help it. I 'bout rolled outta my chair!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## thcri RIP

Motivating??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


>


 

sign language one is wrong, or did they know that.   F is not like that.  f is first two fingers over the thumb


----------



## DaveNay

mind****


----------



## bczoom

The 3rd one of Dave's is pretty funny _if you look closely_


----------



## DaveNay

...


----------



## rback33

bczoom said:


> The 3rd one of Dave's is pretty funny _if you look closely_




LMAO I thought it was a smudge on my screen! I was looking and looking for what you were talking about then decided trying to wipe it off my screen.  Then I was like DOH.


----------



## DaveNay

Forgot one...


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:


> The 3rd one of Dave's is pretty funny _if you look closely_




Funny     BC you really had to get down close to see it though didn't you???


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:


> Funny     BC you really had to get down close to see it though didn't you???


Ummmm, yea.  For some reason I was drawn to that picture for a bit.  Don't know why   What's your point?


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:


> Ummmm, yea.  For some reason I was drawn to that picture for a bit.  Don't know why   What's your point?




I really wasn't trying to make a point.  I was just thinking one really had to get his nose down there to see that.


----------



## RedRocker

I guess I'm blind or have the G rated version.


----------



## bczoom

RedRocker said:


> I guess I'm blind or have the G rated version.


Look at (through) the window, left side.


----------



## RedRocker

LOL, OK, lucky guy.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

DaveNay said:


> mind****


I don't get the second one. The foggy street.


----------



## DaveNay

American Woman said:


> I don't get the second one. The foggy street.



Look in the fog on the left side of the street.


----------



## bczoom

DaveNay said:


> Look in the fog on the left side of the street.


I haven't caught it either, but now that you point it out, is it the T-Rex looking thing in the background (left side of road)?


----------



## Tractors4u

bczoom said:


> I haven't caught it either, but now that you point it out, is it the T-Rex looking thing in the background (left side of road)?


 

I have got to get my eyes checked.  After someone pointed out the t-rex I got to thinking that there maybe something to the golfer splashing the mud.  It still took me a while and I was looking for it.


----------



## bczoom

Tractors4u said:


> I got to thinking that there maybe something to the golfer splashing the mud.  It still took me a while and I was looking for it.


Clue us blind old farts in... What's in the golf pic?


----------



## Tractors4u

It looks like some kind of werewolf like creature.  Whey, I'm not the only one.


----------



## Tractors4u

A friend of mine sent me the picture today from Iraq and I turned it into a poster.


----------



## pirate_girl

It does look like a giant T-rex looming in the background when you blow it up in paint..

eeeeeeeeek!!


----------



## American Woman

DaveNay said:


> Look in the fog on the left side of the street.


Ok now I think your messing with me. 
I've gotten up and looked from a distance and upclose and all angles of that picture and still see a foggy street....except what might be something from the tree in the background? I don't see a T rex....maybe a turkey, or the back side of a dog walking away.Just tell me what I'm sposed to see already.......


----------



## Tractors4u

American Woman said:


> Ok now I think your messing with me.
> I've gotten up and looked from a distance and upclose and all angles of that picture and still see a foggy street....except what might be something from the tree in the background? I don't see a T rex....maybe a turkey, or the back side of a dog walking away.Just tell me what I'm sposed to see already.......


 
OK, it looks more like a red Barney, but you get the idea.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tractors4u said:


> OK, it looks more like a red Barney, but you get the idea.


Is Barney giving us the finger there? lol


----------



## Tractors4u

pirate_girl said:


> Is Barney giving us the finger there? lol


 
No that is just my sucky drawing skills.


----------



## American Woman

barney isn't scary... so far I haven't seen anything to cause me to drop bricks.


----------



## rback33

I think the foggy figure looks like a wolf part of the time too.


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> I think the foggy figure looks like a wolf part of the time too.


Yeah, I thought it looked like a wolf walking away, if that is the spot I have to go with


----------



## bczoom

Moderator note:

Thread moved due to some adult content.  Still motivational, but...


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Yeah, I thought it looked like a wolf walking away, if that is the spot I have to go with



Here is the way I see it as a wolf explained...


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> Here is the way I see it as a wolf explained...


That's exactly how I see it!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## ddrane2115

DaveNay said:


> mind****


 

ok the window is scary


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

Now I really like this one, I'm gonna spend my sons inheritance too!


----------



## cowgirl

some more motivating photos


----------



## cowgirl

one more


----------



## pirate_girl

achhhhh!!
Stupid imagebeaver..!!
Practically all my pics on here have disappeared now.. 
Not to worry, Doggie has given me other host sites to use..


----------



## pirate_girl

Bump!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*What an ass-clown.*


----------



## American Woman

Wow...that last one just ain't right no matter what country it's in...


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## kitty

pirate_girl said:


> ..


ha ha funny


----------



## pirate_girl

kitty said:


> ha ha funny


Glad you liked it.
In case you haven't noticed, I am a goofball.. I promise to make you laugh and be a good friend, Hope.
Hugs girl!


----------



## kitty

lol


----------



## Big Dog

Nice additions BZ ......... great for a TG morning ..........


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Big Dog

Ah some of the chit you find on a gun forum!


----------



## Big Dog

yeah, a few more ........


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## SShepherd




----------



## Big Dog

SShepherd said:


>



One of my _*all time*_ favorites, most of the old timers on FF will remember one of my avatars that came from this beautiful picture ...............  *sigh*  .......


----------



## pirate_girl

For the gents:


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Well, dayumn PG.  

I like it, I love it, I want some more of it.

We need to see the other one to make sure there is a matched pair.


----------



## mak2

She is a fine looking woman, aint she?


----------



## Cowboyjg

If she's not careful she might fall and poke out her eye....


----------



## Cowboy

Sorry for the bump of an old thread , But I have a question for the Moderators & I didn,t really want to report a post . Why am I getting red X,s on probablly 75% if the pics posted here , it seems most of them are posted by PG but there are a few others as well ? 

  Also When I was on page 6 of this thread , while scrolling down , My Virus detector went nuts multiple times . I never clicked on any pic , just while scrolling down it seemed to pic something up & I had to abort several times because something was trying to download on my puter . Just thought you should know , Thanks Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

I see a lot of empty posts by Pg but the most beautiful one is intact! We really do need to see both sides for analysis though.


----------



## Dargo

Cowboy said:


> Sorry for the bump of an old thread , But I have a question for the Moderators & I didn,t really want to report a post . Why am I getting red X,s on probablly 75% if the pics posted here , it seems most of them are posted by PG but there are a few others as well ?
> 
> Also When I was on page 6 of this thread , while scrolling down , My Virus detector went nuts multiple times . I never clicked on any pic , just while scrolling down it seemed to pic something up & I had to abort several times because something was trying to download on my puter . Just thought you should know , Thanks Bob



You may just want to PM her and ask her for yourself.  I cannot speak for her.


----------



## bczoom

Bob,

As for the red X's, PG probably linked to the pictures from another site who doesn't have them anymore. (e.g. posts 57-59 of this thread).

Each person can change their posts per page so I don't know if I'm seeing what you are (for page 6).  Can you give me a post number range or first post # for page 6 on your computer?  I paged through that area and didn't get any warnings about a virus.


----------



## Cowboy

Thanks BC , Post 101 is the first post on page 6 of this thread . I just went to page six & imediatlly got the virus warning again . So I,m not sure whats going on , but its only that page that sets it off . Hope that helps . Bob


----------



## Ironman

Cowboy said:


> I just went to page six & imediatlly got the virus warning again .


Well I didn't believe you, so.... I got the warning on page 6 too. AVG moved them to the vault.


----------



## Cowboy

Ironman said:


> Well I didn't believe you, so.... I got the warning on page 6 too. AVG moved them to the vault.


 

 I Dont blame You for not beleiving me Ironman , I was begining to think it was just me  . Thanks for verifying it . FYI , I run Avast if that helps anyone . Bob


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I went to page 5 and 6. All I got was a cookie request for imageshack which I declined. No virus warning.


----------



## Cowboy

OhioTC18 said:


> I went to page 5 and 6. All I got was a cookie request for imageshack which I declined. No virus warning.


 
 OhioTC18 I just clicked on page 6 again & got it again . the virus warning reads ( drinktothedead & some JPG image ) But I dont know which pic is causing it . What virus scanner are you running . 

   Might help if anyone else using avast or avg could see if they have the same problem those are the 2 thats picking it up . No big deal to me , Just thought Ya,ll want to know .  Bob


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm running AVG same as Ironman.


----------



## Cowboy

OhioTC18 said:


> I'm running AVG same as Ironman.


 

 Thanks , Well that is odd then . I just wont go there anymore .


----------



## Ironman

This is what I get


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I think I found the pictures that are causing the grief.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Ok, try it now. I removed the links to the pictures. I saved the links just in case I need to restore them.


----------



## Cowboy

OhioTC18 said:


> Ok, try it now. I removed the links to the pictures. I saved the links just in case I need to restore them.


 

 That seemed to do it OhioTC18 , I checked pages 5,6 & 7 & no warnings . Thanks Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

I can still see all the pictures, and no virus warnings.


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> I can still see all the pictures, and no virus warnings.


 

It appears Ohio fixed the virus warnings PG . Just in the 1,st page I get red X,s on your posts # 8 thru 11 & # 14 thru 17 as well as a lot of others on the other pages . I wasn,t trying to bitch , Just felt like I might be missing something  . Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh I see.
Yep, there were a few of us who probably used a file host to post pics at one time.
I haven't since I found out how to do it directly with the attachment clip lol

Here's another-


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## loboloco

I love the last one girl. Says it all.


----------

